# Freud FT2000e for table router



## KonaJohn (May 10, 2009)

I would like to use my Freud FT2000e in a Router Table I plan to construct. I would like to have above table adjustment capabilities but don't feel the need to spend 250.00 to 350.00 for Router Lift. I was hoping to get by with just a router plate. Does anyone have a setup similiar to this..?? I also have a Bosch 1617 plunge router that could be used in place of the Freud. I currently own 4 routers so buying a another one doesn't make sense.

Aloha 

KonaJohn:

help:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi John,

im not sure about the freud as im not familiar with it, but the bosch has a nice above the table adjustment. you dont need a lift at all.


----------



## KonaJohn (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Levon

Were would I go to purchase a above table adjuster for the Bosch? Can I get one from Bosch or should I be looking for a different source?

Aloha John


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

KonaJohn said:


> Thanks Levon
> 
> Were would I go to purchase a above table adjuster for the Bosch? Can I get one from Bosch or should I be looking for a different source?
> 
> Aloha John


it should have come with the router. its a t- handled allen wrench. you may not have the same combo i have.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Howzit John
I just bought a Bosch RA1165 fixed base w/ above table adjustment. The new Bosch 1617evs*PK* kits come with that same base. Mine did not. 
I bought mine at my local tool dealer, a Bosch distributor. Local to you: Yamashiro's or Hardware Hawaii, in Kaneohe or Allied Building Products, in town. One of those guys should have that base. 

I dedicated the adjustable base to my table so I don't have to unscrew the fixed base from the table if I want to use it. The RA1165 comes with the allen wrench for adjusting above the table. It makes life easy if you only have one router. Just release the clamp and the motor comes out to be used in the other bases. Cost was around $65, IIRC.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Lance,

does the old fixed base look like the RA1165 except for the above table adjustment?


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

The RA1160 and RA1165 are identical except for the threaded adjustment rod and a bit of machining on the inner sole of the base. No handles come with the RA1165. There is a thread on the forum, here, about converting a RA1160 to 1165. You will need an *Aluminum* RA1160 base to do this, however. Details about the conversion are here: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/2337-bosch-1617evspk-router-table-adjustment.html


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Kona john,
I have a Freud 2000cve. (my second one), been using them for about 16 years or so in my table, but with only the fine height adjuster for lift, plus plunge lock, of course, I find the set-up excellent.


----------

